# Darkrose Manor 2011



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Full set of the daylight details are here:

Darkrose Manor 2011 - Daylight Details - a set on Flickr

Full set of the night photos are here:

Darkrose Manor 2011- Night Photos - a set on Flickr

Black & White bonus set... We loved the look of some of the night photos in black and white. We thought the effect gave the photos the ambience of a very cool 1930's old Hollywood set.

Darkrose Manor 2011 - Black & White - a set on Flickr

Happy Halloween, Everyone!!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Holy crap, someone's been busy! That is one fantastic haunt or should I say film set. I would love to wander around there for a few evenings just soaking it in, WOW!!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really spectacular! So much attention to detail, layering and texture. Beautiful lighting too. Just awesome!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

That is EPIC. Job well done.

Any thought on making a slideshow for the HauntForum DVD? I'd love to be able to include this.


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

Amazing amazing amazing stuff!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Wow! That is nice. Photos are like out of this world.


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey guys,
Thanks so much for the kind words! You're all amazing! I know I say it every year, but it really is the kind words and support from all of you other creative Haunty folks out there that makes it worth it for us!  We are honored to be a part of this community! THANK YOU!



Zombie-F said:


> That is EPIC. Job well done.
> 
> Any thought on making a slideshow for the HauntForum DVD? I'd love to be able to include this.


 Hey Zombie-F! Thanks! And yes, we are currently in progress on the video and photo slideshows this coming week. What's the deadline for inclusion? (Still trying to get everything down and put away, too.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm blown away.... If I may ask, how long did it take you to build that facade?; I've had it in my mind to build something similar. And it is so well done I couldn't figure out how you break it down for storage- really fabulous!!


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Can't view any ofthe pics or videos.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Holly crap that was awesome! I am drooling over the facade. I'm like OK.....I cant even get it out. Can't even come up with the words to explain how amazing I think this is. A work of art...fantastic!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

The pictures turned out great! The facade is amazing and the lighting looks great!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow! It's like a giant piece of haunted art. Great style! Great lighting! Great just to look at!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Bravo DRM! Very well done. Amazing props with lots of detail and stunning layout. You were a very busy haunter indeed. I love it! 
So......where do you store all that stuff?


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh my goodness, that is fabulously creepy! Your facade is spectacular.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

HalloweenZombie said:


> Wow! It's like a giant piece of haunted art. Great style! Great lighting! Great just to look at!


That just hits the nail on the head - I could not have said it better!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

That's a truly beautifully done set. Perfect.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

So beautiful, the details and lighting are amazing!


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

Spider Rider said:


> Holy crap, someone's been busy! That is one fantastic haunt or should I say film set. I would love to wander around there for a few evenings just soaking it in, WOW!!!!


Same here.... everything looks stunning. I am very impressed indeed... the talent on here is scary at times, and this is one of those times. fantastic work!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

awesome!!!


----------



## kiki (Oct 6, 2011)

sinister album... love the black and whites...
Fountain.. ugh... to die for
thanks for sharing...


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

Very awesome work!
creepy night pictures, that blue light in some shots makes it look snowy.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Beautiful job on the haunt. I love the little details you've done.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Absoulutely spectacular! The detailing is amazing. Any chance of tutorial on the facade?


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Stunning.....


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

*Took me long enough...*

SO... after a very long pause, I finally got around to the 2011 video. Well, Video Slideshow anyhow. 

Darkrose Manor 2011 - Arcanum


----------



## strynite (Jul 28, 2013)

Wow! Amazing job on the haunt and video. Love it!


----------



## dclars (Aug 7, 2013)

*uber!*

subtlety is excellent. color is perfect. and a couple of scary basta*** make it all come together. hope I can do the same.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

fantastic!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

I know I have told you this before in other forums darkrose....you are my ultimate fave! Nothing too showy but everything completely eerie. You could walk in there and have no sounds emanating from anywhere and completely feel frightened. (and during the day I might add)
I hope you are able to do a haunt this year.


----------



## haunt on hannum (Sep 26, 2012)

all i can say is WOW


----------



## Pumpkin head (Aug 14, 2013)

AMAZING jOB


----------



## CarolTerror (Aug 10, 2010)

That is just insanely cool!! I love it - thank you for sharing!!


----------

